# Ultrasound



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

I had a thyroid ultrasound last Thursday and I thought everything was normal because no one called me. Well, I had an appointment today because I keep getting an itchy rash all over my upper back/shoulders. She told me they found a nodule on the ultrasound!

She said even though it wasn't suspicious looking I should get a needle biopsy to make sure. I asked what would happen if its benign because a lot of my symptoms DO seem thyroid related and she said she would refer me to an endocrinologist after the biopsy if I still had problems. Also, all labs were normal but I forgot to ask for copies. I always forget something. I will try to remember at the followup.

I can't believe they didn't call me. I wonder how long it would have taken for me to find out if I hadn't gone in for the rash.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phayah said:


> I had a thyroid ultrasound last Thursday and I thought everything was normal because no one called me. Well, I had an appointment today because I keep getting an itchy rash all over my upper back/shoulders. She told me they found a nodule on the ultrasound!
> 
> She said even though it wasn't suspicious looking I should get a needle biopsy to make sure. I asked what would happen if its benign because a lot of my symptoms DO seem thyroid related and she said she would refer me to an endocrinologist after the biopsy if I still had problems. Also, all labs were normal but I forgot to ask for copies. I always forget something. I will try to remember at the followup.
> 
> I can't believe they didn't call me. I wonder how long it would have taken for me to find out if I hadn't gone in for the rash.


A loooooooooooooooooooooooong time!! Push for the biopsy. Not worth it to take a chance and put this on the back burner.

Would love to see your lab results and ranges "whenever!" LOL!! Normal range does not always mean good. It depends; I would like to see and so would others here.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> A loooooooooooooooooooooooong time!! Push for the biopsy. Not worth it to take a chance and put this on the back burner.
> 
> Would love to see your lab results and ranges "whenever!" LOL!! Normal range does not always mean good. It depends; I would like to see and so would others here.


She put in the referral for the biopsy while I was there. It may take a week or so for that, then I will be able to schedule the biopsy. Is it possible that one nodule could be totally screwing me up?! I asked her how big it was but all I remember was something about 11mm. It gets blurry after that.

By the time all that is done, it should be close to my first neurologist appointment. I will get his opinion on my symptoms since I do have a lot of weird neuro symptoms too. Plus, I really need help with these migraines.

Either way, I'm going to ask for an endo referral since they did find something abnormal there. There aren't many endo docs here so I'm afraid there might be a long waiting list and not many options.

I'm so sick of these docs telling me I'm crazy and trying to give me a pill to shut me up. I've had two appointments with my new psychologist and she is so awesome. She does not think I'm a hypochondriac or any kind of medical crazy, lol. I do think I need her because she helped me to realize these symptoms are not all in my head. Plus, she is going to help me work on being more assertive, in control, and at the top of my game kinda stuff. :tongue0013:

I saw a therapist after my first "crazy episode" 5-6 years ago and it was unpleasant. It made me think therapy was all a bunch of unhelpful psychobabble. This new psychologist seems very intelligent, human, and just really good at analyzing everything. Very pro.

I told her how badly my last appointment went. She told me to be more comfortable with my tears because some people just cry easier than others and it doesn't matter what anyone thinks. If I can be comfortable with it I can take control of the situation rather than letting someone else change direction. Actually controlling the tears may be more difficult but possible.

I have to go to the clinic in the morning to pick up a prescription so I will try to remember to ask someone about getting my lab records. They are so picky though, I hope they don't make me schedule yet another appointment with my doc just to ask for that.

It really sucks because I can write something down, turn around, and forget to LOOK at the damn thing. I need an R2-D2 following me around to remind me of stuff. :sad0049:


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

By the way, thanks Andros! You are so supportive, knowledgable, and just plain awesome. :hugs:

Do you think one nodule could cause my brain to malfunction this badly? It's almost like dementia at times. Really freaky stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phayah said:


> By the way, thanks Andros! You are so supportive, knowledgable, and just plain awesome. :hugs:
> 
> Do you think one nodule could cause my brain to malfunction this badly? It's almost like dementia at times. Really freaky stuff.


Aw; thank you so much. I mean that from the bottom of my heart!

Yes; one nodule can do a tap dance on the neuropsychiatric and limbic portions of the brain.

You see; if it is messing up the thyroid, that is messing w/the entire metabolic system. One thing leads to another; especially the brain.

Some of the below may apply and some may not. You should read as something may ring a bell for you!

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

Gene expression in the adult brain
In adult subjects thyroid hormones influence mood and behaviour, and thyroid dysfunction affects neurotransmitter systems [211] often leading to psychiatric disorders [212]. High doses of T4 are effective in the treatment of bipolar depression [213, 214]. In the adult rat striatum, administration of a large single T3 dose lead up-regulation of 149 genes and down-regulation of 88 genes [151]. Physiological doses of T3 given for several days to hypothyroid animals led to up-regulation of 18 genes, and down-regulation of just one gene. Therefore, acute large doses of thyroid hormone causes large changes in gene expression, with more modest changes with lower doses. Some of the regulated genes are related to circadian rhythms and to wakefulness, with one of them (Dbp or D-site binding protein) proposed as a candidate gene in bipolar disorders [215]. Many other genes were involved in striatal physiology as components of several signalling pathways (Fig 12).

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter15a/15a-frame.htm


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

wow phayah! your lucky! my endo and now my gp won't even speak to me anymore! my endo never told me a thing about my thyroid ultrasound and doesn't seem to know much about the thyroid anyway...but now my gp is dismissing me as being crazy.

Andros gave me a WONDERFUL article about graves and mental issues and im taking that with me to my shrink apt monday. before I say a dern thing, since im paying for his time, i will make him read selected parts of that article..PLUS everything else that suggest I have graves. PHAYAH - It's a long bumpy road, full of downs and more downs,very few ups unless someone can diagnose you correctly right away. I will pray and I know most of us will also pray for your help and answers soon.

It sucks.....I get so down everyday that I find myself begging for God to take me because I'm so tormented. It's not my brain thats the issue, its the fact my thyroid isn't doing its job correctly and my hormones are all screwed up as they have been for years. I'll just be honest with you and everyone. I have never hurt myself before. But since last week I have been cutting myself and carving things into my body, especially my arms..plus bite marks. My normal self would NEVER do such things because of how it affects my daughter. She is so scared for me. I have dealt with my demons for 16 years without meds bc I'm a fighter...now I have a fire in me that is stirring them up. I'm a mess.

I sent a goodbye note 2 weeks ago in an email to my mom who rushed to my side and helped keep me conscious as I shook uncontrollably, slipping in and out, from overdosing...then threw up. No matter how bad things in my life have EVER been, I am a christian and taking my own life is not something my "normal" self would have ever attempted.

After reading Andros ( who is amazing along with so many others on here) link about Graves and neuropsychiatric issues I realized that it's not just me! My hormones are killing me! Everything from my heart, joints, menstral cycle, shaking, stomach, vomiting, eye redness/pain/sensivity, to every relationship I have including my family. They are suffering terribly.

It is so hard to get doctors to listen, even if they are specialist. With all my research, I am 95% positive I have Graves. She said that my thyroid anibodies were there bc something had attacked my thyroid but was getting better since my TSH was higher from .006 to .07, still way below. Could it be I was just having a hormone fluctuation? Come on now lady! Can she not think that 1( you shouldn't have ANY of these antibodies in your blood and 2) if it were just some inflammation (thyroiditis) my uptake scan would have had a decreased uptake time..instead mine was too quick which is a strong indicator of Graves. But alas, none of the demi-gods seem to listen. I am just a means to help pay for their $85,000 car. 
In the meantime, I'm not medicated except with toprol 2x daily for heart and klonopin 3x daily for nerves..which doesn't help. I cannot drive. I cannot leave my house. Even with my husband driving me to apts I have breakdowns and lose it almost anytime I leave my house.

If only these doctors would listen!!! If only these doctors would read. If only these doctors would take the time like WE have to do the research to find answers. I don't want drugs. I don't want to be labeled crazy. I don't want to hurt. I don't want to have these insane, profane outburst. I don't want to sleep 22 hours a day because I'm so medicated. What do I want? What you want. What most of us one here want. To function the best we can. To remember what happiness feels like. To be able to drive or go to the store. To be able to go to church again. To be the best mommy and wife, sister, daughter, aunt and friend that I can possibly be without something I can't control keeping me from living. That's what I want really. Is to live. I know you can related because I've read some of your post and it rips my heart out because I'm going through it and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Knowing that other people are suffering like me makes me so sad because I wish I could help. 
The one thing I can do is pray. I pray that God will somehow make the way that everyone one this board will get the help they need. Phayah...know that we strangers are praying for you and you are loved no matter how it may feel sometimes. :hugs:

PS: On a side note...and to give humor with truth. It might be a bit of TMI...But I'd like to remember what an orgasm feels like again. Apparently my thyroid has robbed me of that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> wow phayah! your lucky! my endo and now my gp won't even speak to me anymore! my endo never told me a thing about my thyroid ultrasound and doesn't seem to know much about the thyroid anyway...but now my gp is dismissing me as being crazy.
> 
> Andros gave me a WONDERFUL article about graves and mental issues and im taking that with me to my shrink apt monday. before I say a dern thing, since im paying for his time, i will make him read selected parts of that article..PLUS everything else that suggest I have graves. PHAYAH - It's a long bumpy road, full of downs and more downs,very few ups unless someone can diagnose you correctly right away. I will pray and I know most of us will also pray for your help and answers soon.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lord.................I can't wait until Monday. And, please tell your psychiatrist that you have been living in your body a long time and you trust your own instincts regarding all of this. Who would know better than you? Bottom line here. Someone just has to listen and validate you.

I am praying so hard for you! (and others)

The meds you are taking are "masking" your true and real symptoms. This is not a good thing.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy cow... that Grave's psychiatric article just explained everything that I feel.... wow.

But it doesn't matter that I have Grave's antibodies and all my symptoms are hyperthyroid????!?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Holy cow... that Grave's psychiatric article just explained everything that I feel.... wow.
> 
> But it doesn't matter that I have Grave's antibodies and all my symptoms are hyperthyroid????!?


I know; you have been seriously fluffed off my dear sweet friend.

It matters to me and many others on this board. Do know that. Go forward in confidence.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Holy cow... that Grave's psychiatric article just explained everything that I feel.... wow.
> 
> But it doesn't matter that I have Grave's antibodies and all my symptoms are hyperthyroid????!?


That is such a hard thing to convince these docs. Um lets see...why would an antibody against your thyroid be okay? Um...DUH! Shame on doctors so not using common sense..... :confused0033:


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Andros... the only meds I take are toprol for my heart 2x daily and klonopin 3x daily for my nerves. Even with that much klonopin, I'm just as nervous and a wreck but just in slow motion. lol!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> Andros... the only meds I take are toprol for my heart 2x daily and klonopin 3x daily for my nerves. Even with that much klonopin, I'm just as nervous and a wreck but just in slow motion. lol!


Sure; because you are taking meds for an incorrect diagnosis. No wonder they don't work. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this stuff out.

Dang!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I know right! They think they can control the symptoms by using these meds. But truth be known..I've been supposed to be taking toprol since i was 18..ive just been a bad girl. when all this started happening it made the racing and chest pain and murmurs worse. No wonder the meds arent helping though. Thyroid causing everything. Until that gets fixed...nothing gets fixed. Klonopin is making me a zombie but a ticked off one. lol. doesn't do anything because its not helping my hormones. this is the point im gonna run across the shrink monday. ive got thyroid issues that are not being treated yet. how do you think an antidepressant is gonna help with hormone issues? if he's smart he'll get my drift and let me be. what is so sad is that this is what SOOOOO many doctors do. mask the symptoms instead of fixing the problem. a bandaid covers the problem...it doesn't fix it. LOVE YOU ANDROS~!


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

I just remembered something although I'm not sure if its important. I think she said the nodule was on the left lobe. Does that mean anything?

Oh, I now have a tiny bald spot in the middle of my forehead, right at the hair line. Ugh, I'm just glad parting my hair on the side covers it up. I really hope they figure this out before it gets worse. My eyes are killing me too. They get so red and dry. In the morning my eyelids are literally stuck to my eyeballs.

My mom recommended T-gel shampoo or something. Think it might help?


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

My goodness. My heart goes out to you. I will pray that you get answers very soon! Dont give up. Lean on the people on this board, family, and friends. You will arm yourselves with lots of information from others here that have been through this nightmare. God bless you all. I believe you will get better. This may sound nutty, but don't forget to take the time and breathe....sometimes just taking ten deep breaths can help you gain a new perspective on things. If a doctor is calling you crazy and you don't agree, go on to the next doctor, and the next, and the next...you will find someone that will listen! Stay strong. Breathe. Learn. Study. Empower yourselves!

Okay...my sermon is over...can I get an Amen?!!... Lol

Seriously, I will pray for you guys. And Andros, thank you for your time, knowledge, and kindness.

Sweet dreams,

Alicia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> I know right! They think they can control the symptoms by using these meds. But truth be known..I've been supposed to be taking toprol since i was 18..ive just been a bad girl. when all this started happening it made the racing and chest pain and murmurs worse. No wonder the meds arent helping though. Thyroid causing everything. Until that gets fixed...nothing gets fixed. Klonopin is making me a zombie but a ticked off one. lol. doesn't do anything because its not helping my hormones. this is the point im gonna run across the shrink monday. ive got thyroid issues that are not being treated yet. how do you think an antidepressant is gonna help with hormone issues? if he's smart he'll get my drift and let me be. what is so sad is that this is what SOOOOO many doctors do. mask the symptoms instead of fixing the problem. a bandaid covers the problem...it doesn't fix it. LOVE YOU ANDROS~!


{{{{{charliehorse}}}}}


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

I finally got copies of all my labs today. I posted it in the test result forum. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks. =D


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phayah said:


> I finally got copies of all my labs today. I posted it in the test result forum. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks. =D


TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

TSI and the Eyes!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484
http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/Thryoid_Eye_Disease_paper.pdf

Have you set up the appt. for the FNA?

The last lab you had, the did the Total 3 which is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so that one is anybody's guess as to what the ratio of unbound hormone is. Unbound is the hormone that is available for cellular uptake and is your active hormone.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> TSI
> Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
> http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, I asked for the Free T4 and Free T3 but thats not what I got. Unfortunately, these military base doctors know I'm not paying them so they do what they want, not what I request. I also asked for antibodies or a full thyroid panel and he outright refused saying, "Everyone has those antibodies." I will not be seeing the male doc again. The female doc, which is my primary, seems slightly more reasonable so I will be scheduling ALL appointments with her from now on.

It seems like its going to be a bit of a process. After the biopsy I will ask for an endo referral, regardless of the results. Surely, the endo will not refuse labs. I thought the biopsy was in a week but its actually Friday. I don't know how long it will take for the results. I swear I'm losing my mind. I can't remember anything.

I'm also wondering if my neuro would do a pituitary scan. Anyone know? I have an appointment with one next week for my migraines and nuero symptoms. By the way, I've had these migraines since 10 years of age and they happen to be behind my right eye, close to the pituitary. I've had a brain/spine MRI before but not a pituitary scan. I really hope it has nothing to do with the pituitary. It seems a lot more scary.

I was leaning toward Graves too but its really hard to say. My 100+ heart rate I've had since my late teens has recently gone down. My blood pressure is unusually low as well. I was close to hypertensive and now I'm borderline low. Of course, doctors think this is awesome regardless of the fact that I went back to bad eating habits so theoretically my BP should be super high again. I've had periods of explosive weight gain and loss. My menstrual cycle is completely screwed. I was having frequent/heavy/long and now it's infrequent/light/short. I'm a mess. :tongue0013:


----------

